# Big Order Need Help



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just received a credit card order from this address, I have left the purchasers name from the address :

ZONE DEFRET 6

RUEDE PAVE

ROISSY

CEDEX - FRANCE

95708

UNITED KINGDOM

It was for Â£1500, and the CV2 number provided does not match the credit card used.

The address is actually Heppner Overseas, an overseas freight company.

No wonder he is asking for DHL shipping.









The telephone number provided is actually linked to this address :

no 6 Jembrana, 82211 Bali, Indonesia.

So come on what do you think ? Should I send the eight watches ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah, go on then.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The phrase _" Do not touch with a twenty foot battle lance"_ comes to mind


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Send them a box of maggots...They should have turned into flies by the time it gets there


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

If it was me, I would wait and do absolutely nowt....see what transpires

Roger


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

What about sending him a "custom built" watches from paper, pencil and scissors?







Take a look at this story... http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook

A great example of "Crime and Punishment"!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

The box of maggots gets my vote.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Send 8 trashed unrepairable watches, I`m sure you must have some in a box somewhere


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....or send me the 8 watches Roy and I will look after them untill he pays up ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one Rodney


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rodiow said:


> ....or send me the 8 watches Roy and I will look after them untill he pays up ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I`d thought of that


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You send me watch, I love you long time.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Roy, you just tell me where and when and I'll send them a box of tuna guts









Should be nicely fermented by the time the box arrives


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

